# Inst.Prob : ERROR 1335 (XP)



## zapya (27. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe seit meiner kürzlichen Formatierung ein Problem.
Es geht um das Installations-Kopier-Problem unter XP.
Hier einmal kurz die Fehlermeldung.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
eng.

"Error 1335. The cabinet file "Language.cab" required for this installation is corrupt and cannot be used. This could indicate a network error, an error reading from the CD-ROM, or a problem with this package."

dt.

"Error 1335: Die für die Installation erforderliche Datei language.cab ist beschädigt und kann nicht verwendet werden. Dies deutet auf einen Netzwerkfehler, einen CD-ROM Lesefehleroder oder ein auf das Paket betreffendes Problem hin."

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Die Meldung erscheint, wenn man entweder von einer CD aus installiert oder zb exe Dateien ausfürht.

Ich habe mich nun sehr bemüht, möglichst viele Informationen darüber zu bekommen. Nur leider gabs bei allen aufgelisteten Seiten bei google.de nicht eine brauchbare/funktionierende Lösung.
Es wurde sehr oft geschrieben, dass dieser Fehler nur nur bei CD-Rom Installationen vorkommt. Aber bei mir kommt dieser Fehler ebenfalls bei Installationen einer herkömmlichen *.exe Datei von der Festplatte vor. Also schließe ich damit aus, dass es etwas mit den Treiber der Wechselmedien zu tun hat. Dann hab ich gelsesn, dass das Problem mit Hilfe des Win Installers 2.0 behebt werden könnte, aber leider gibts diese Datei auf der Microsoft HP für alle Betriebssysteme außer für XP.

Meine ganz große Frage nun, da es wirklich enorm nervig ist, weiß jemand was das Problem verursacht und wie man es lösen kann?
Es wäre echt nett wenn ihr euch darüber irgendwie informieren würdet, ich glaueb nämlich das dieses Problem verhäuft vorkommt.
Also, falls noch Frage offenbleiben oder etwas unklar ist, bitte schreibts hier rein. 
Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## zapya (2. Juli 2003)

Also wenn jemand nur annähernd eine Ahnung hat, wäre ich auch für diese Vorschläge dankbar...


----------



## Tim C. (2. Juli 2003)

mit 98,27%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit, ist deine gebrannte CD kaputt. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, wende dich an Microsoft, schildere dein Problem, ich gehe davon aus, dass sie dir Bereitwillig eine neue Plastikscheibe zuschicken, die es dir ermöglichst, die von dir erworbene Nutzungslizenz "auszuüben".


----------



## Daniel Toplak (2. Juli 2003)

Dann hab ich gelsesn, dass das Problem mit Hilfe des Win Installers 2.0 behebt werden könnte, aber leider gibts diese Datei auf der Microsoft HP für alle Betriebssysteme außer für XP.

Es gibt nur 2 verschiedene einer für Windows 9x und einen für Windows NT (NT4, 2000, XP) denn kannst du nehemen.

Gruss Homer


----------

